# Construction Business, Flooring etc in Mallorca.



## limeandmocha (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm considering moving out to Mallorca because I've just about had enough of the UK.

I'm in the Commercial & Domestic Contract Flooring business in Northern Ireland and I'm really just wondering if there is a market for a new flooring company in Mallorca to provide expats and Spanish with a new supply & fit flooring service.

My company at present does very well indeed, we've done some very large contracts including M&S, Primarks and several school projects. But I'm concerned that the amount of commercial work may be a problem in Mallorca. Would I be correct?

I'm not looking for make millions, but I certainly don't want to struggle, so I would imagine a lot of the flooring work would be in new apartment developments, expat refurbs, expat new builds etc.

We also have friends that are considering upping sticks too, they have a dry cleaning business in Glasgow. Is there a market for this?

Any help or suggestions where to look or who to speak to is appreciated.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

limeandmocha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering moving out to Mallorca because I've just about had enough of the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum. All I know of Mallorca is that it has high taxes. I suspect that, as with the rest of Spain, the construction industry has crashed. So there are very few new builds, in fact all along the coast near where I live in the Costa del Sol there are 100s and 100s and 100s of half built apartment blocks that have just been left, we drove along the main coastal highway yesterday and I was amazed. We all talk about how the construction industry is here, but seeing all those apartments was still quite a shock - some were finished and empty, others were in various states of build.... But I dont know if things are quite as bad in Mallorca. 

However, I think before you listen too much to the doom and gloom, you'd do well to go over to Mallorca, with your friends and have a holiday/fact finding mission. Speak to expats who are already there and locals, see if you can work out the best areas for possible work, look at the economy and get a feel for how things are

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... one other thing, I'm not sure about what flooring you do, but from my knowledge over here, its all laid to tiles on a solid concrete base.

Jo xx


----------



## limeandmocha (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for your reply.

We're actually coming over on the 29th July for a week to do the needful. Got a few people to speak to. 

Traditionally we do carpet, vinyl, linoleum, rubber, amtico, karndean, ceramic tiles and painted floors.

Our company in Ireland does very very well and we've done some big contracts in M&S, Primarks and many retail outlets, so we have a lot of experience in contract flooring, not only domestic. But I would assume that there would be a similar amount of work on the Island of Mallorca for a few good flooring contractors to share as there would be in the North of Ireland.

Would this be a fair assumption?

We were also considering at leasing a cafe in Cala D'Or to work on in the summer months.

Paul


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know nothing about flooring, altho I have got Karndean in my house in the UK and its lovely !!!!! The one thing I do know is that when we were planning to move over here, my husband was going to set up a company here doing home installation/multi media stuff. He found that due to the various and incredibly complicated business laws here, it was going to be easier to keep the UK company and use it as the "head office" for the Spanish subsidiary. However, the recession happened and we're still waiting to do that - he commutes to the UK for work at the mo.

So I guess what I'm saying is keep your UK company going, come over here and see if you can find any outlets, opportunities etc.. It wont be easy, cos I would imagine that any floor companies in Mallorca will be feircely protective of "their territories", but maybe you could work with them or find a balance???

As for leasing a bar, some folk manage to make it work with a alot of hard work and if they can find the right bar

Above all else, my top tip would be not to burn your bridges in the UK. Make sure you keep a foothold there should things not work out

Jo xxx


----------

